# Air show pics!!!



## black_z (Nov 25, 2006)

Spent a week in Las Vegas and went to the air show at Nellis Air Force Base!  Coolest thing I have EVER seen! 

You might have to scroll to the right if you have a small monitor.

1.







2.






3.






4.





*Panning shot FTW!!!*
5.






6.






7.






8.






9.


----------



## Windyplains04 (Nov 25, 2006)

Very nice pics! what kind of settings were you using?


----------



## Ab$olut (Nov 25, 2006)

Windyplains04 said:
			
		

> Very nice pics! what kind of settings were you using?



Yes i'd like to know too must of been a fast shutter to get some pics like that :hail:great stuff 1 is my fave I think


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 25, 2006)

HOLY FREAKING COW

A seafury, skyraider, F18 and a Bearcat?? all in one shot!!!
stunning

even better
A F22, F16, F15 and a P51 all in the same frame
I'm starting to dribble


bit of a guess but it looks like about 500th of a second on most of the prop plane shots and about 100th of a second on the Osprey


----------



## lee_M (Nov 25, 2006)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!

SH!!!T THERE AMAZING!!

Number 1,5 and 9 are out of this world!!
Please do tell what camera/lens and setting you where using!???


----------



## black_z (Nov 25, 2006)

lostprophet said:
			
		

> HOLY FREAKING COW
> 
> A seafury, skyraider, F18 and a Bearcat?? all in one shot!!!
> stunning
> ...









You know your stuff! 


1/80 on the panning shot of the "Oracle" plane and the Osprey.  and around 1000 +/- on the others.

I have some more I'll put up in a bit.


----------



## black_z (Nov 25, 2006)

lee_M said:
			
		

> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SH!!!T THERE AMAZING!!
> 
> ...



Thanks! 

Canon 300D with a cheap ass Quantaray 70-300.  But I tell you, to be so cheap it doesn't take bad pics at all!


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 25, 2006)

black_z said:
			
		

> You know your stuff!



Well I have been to one or two airshows


----------



## black_z (Nov 25, 2006)

I don't get your joke?  You in the military, or a pilot perhaps?! 

Or, you've shot TONS of them?


----------



## black_z (Nov 25, 2006)

Couple more....

10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.





17.





18.


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 25, 2006)

15,16 & 17 are just AWESOME

as for my joke.... I've been to 17 airshows and 2 media days in the last *cough* 2 years


----------



## black_z (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks! 

WOW!! Link to some pics?!


----------



## birdstrike (Nov 25, 2006)

Excellent shots you have there!

If I were that P51 driver, I would be very, very, nervous being in front like that.  Grandma in a buick on the freeway


----------



## Puscas (Nov 25, 2006)

LOVE the very first shot where the plane itself divides the pictures into a sharp and blurry side. GREAT!







pascal


----------



## ericande (Nov 25, 2006)

I love numbers 1 and 4 and I wish you had shot 7 at 1/60th!

Great shots


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 26, 2006)

black_z said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> WOW!! Link to some pics?!



you can either use the Search button if you scroll back up the page and search for *airshow *and there will be loads of my posts but also look at posts by AIRIC
or just click the Hardpoint Photography banner below this


----------



## Hoppy (Nov 26, 2006)

These shots are just STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It just shows that you don't have to spend a fortune to get PERFECT pictures.


----------



## TommiP (Nov 26, 2006)

WOW. They are all great, really good work, I like them all.


----------



## black_z (Nov 26, 2006)

lostprophet said:
			
		

> you can either use the Search button if you scroll back up the page and search for *airshow *and there will be loads of my posts but also look at posts by AIRIC
> or just click the Hardpoint Photography banner below this



Okay, thanks alot!

Oh yeah, thanks for mentioning the F18 in #7!  My brother said that there probably wouldn't be any F18's there, so I just assumed it was an F15 with the two wings on top.  I definitely knew it wasn't the Raptor! 

EDIT:  Now after talking to him again, it was the *F-14* that wouldn't be there!!


----------



## benaccent (Nov 26, 2006)

Wow!!

An amazing set of photos, thanks for sharing them with us. I love the detail. well done


----------



## TIM9G (Nov 26, 2006)

1 / 16 / 17 = fantastic. Love the mountain background.

Tim
www.9g-photography.fotopic.net


----------



## Mama_Destiny (Nov 26, 2006)

WOW!!!!! I was trying to pick my favorites, but I truly love them ALL!! These are amazing!!! I LOOOOVE the panning shot! Way cool! Great work!


----------



## GrfxGuru (Nov 26, 2006)

Oustanding set of images!


----------



## morydd (Nov 26, 2006)

Dear Santa,
Please bring me a P-51 for Christmas!

(Or the chance to someday shoot one this well!)


----------



## Mohain (Nov 27, 2006)

No. 1  = great shot!!


----------



## Michael Humle (Nov 27, 2006)

I am a U.S. Air Force Veteran...did you ever bring back some memories for me! I particularly like the last set...OUTSTANDING!


----------



## emogirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Kudos..superb images, absolutely suberb..the pan in #5 is well, SUPERB!!  that and #1 are my fave!


----------



## black_z (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks alot everyone!


----------



## SpaceNut (Nov 29, 2006)

These photos are awesome! Great job, nice & I'm envious. Wish I had the opportunity to attend a air show and take pictures like this. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RobSarge (Nov 29, 2006)

Wow, fantastic photos! Ohh the memories...what? No Herks? Nellis is a great place!
Love the oscillations in the afterburners in #11...and USAF's new Osprey from Holoman! #15 must be that new F15/16 combo! Did a double take there.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mole (Nov 29, 2006)

All I can say is WOW!!! and that now I want to go to an airshow


----------



## Michael Humle (Nov 29, 2006)

I have already seen your photographs several times and left a reply...I just can't stop looking at them! What other kind of images can you share?


----------



## kamilla (Nov 29, 2006)

A M A Z I N G    S H O T S !!!


----------



## 250Gimp (Nov 29, 2006)

Excellent shots!!!  I haven't been into planes much....but maybe I might start!


----------



## Moriarty (Nov 29, 2006)

Some very nice shots, especially 5 and 17. I'd've liked to have seen some more landscape though, the planes hanging in pure blue just doesn't seem to create much interest to me. I like 9 though, it's got a very nice imposing angle.


----------



## black_z (Nov 29, 2006)

RobSarge said:
			
		

> #15 must be that new F15/16 combo! Did a double take there.
> Thanks for sharing!



Yeah, I hate that too!   That was probably my sharpest picture.  I have been thinking about cloning out the little bit of F-16!


----------



## black_z (Nov 29, 2006)

Michael Humle said:
			
		

> I have already seen your photographs several times and left a reply...I just can't stop looking at them! What other kind of images can you share?



I don't really have much else.  Haven't had the camera very long.


----------



## black_z (Dec 1, 2006)

Mole said:
			
		

> All I can say is WOW!!! and that now I want to go to an airshow




I can't wait to go back to another one !


----------



## AIRIC (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice work.

Eric


----------



## black_z (Dec 3, 2006)

Almost forgot about this one!

This guy was hovering slowly above the runway.  Probably a little bit less than 100 mph.  Pretty cool to see.


----------



## black_z (Dec 13, 2006)

I shoulda mugged this dude and took his gear! 


DAMN, what a lens!


----------



## John_05 (Dec 13, 2006)

AMAZING pics. every one is just incredible.

as for the lens in that last pic, i really need a lens just like that. not for taking pics, but to work out my biceps more. theyve been getting smaller since i sold my weights.  :lmao: 

thanks for sharing so many incredible pics.  :thumbup:


----------



## black_z (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks, man!  No problem.

Yeah, it's a WHOPPER!


----------



## GrfxGuru (Dec 13, 2006)

is that lens the new fast 50mm?


----------



## black_z (Dec 14, 2006)

I think you left off a ZERO!   lol


----------



## valvecovergasket (Dec 14, 2006)

amazing!


----------



## John_05 (Dec 14, 2006)

black_z said:
			
		

> I think you left off a ZERO!  lol


 
by the looks of that lens,  he may have left off 2 zeros,  maybe 3!!


----------



## Renair (Dec 15, 2006)

Being as much as an aviation nut as a photographer, bloody amazing!  PS: The guy with the canon, its not a lense, its a bloody RPG!!!!!


----------



## black_z (Dec 15, 2006)

Yeah, really!!


----------



## doenoe (Dec 16, 2006)

awesome pics..............all of them. 
I should visit a show someday, but i dont think there are alot of shows in Holland. Ah well, ill just keep my eyes open.


----------



## charizzi (Dec 16, 2006)

wow amazing!!!  I love the heat and white trail!  I've never seen an airshow before so this makes it seem so awesome!


----------



## black_z (Dec 20, 2006)

You would LOVE it!


----------

